# Unifi for expat In malaysia RM149/month



## hamster21 (Aug 1, 2012)

Withdrawal of RM1000 Deposit for UniFi Foreign Customer

GOOD NEWS. Effective 1st of August 2012, the RM1000 deposit for foreigners or non-Malaysian citizens will be withdrawn from the subscription of UniFi package. Hence, UniFi application for foreigners will be afrom 1st of August 2012 onwards. PM me for more info or call 0193632650, you may email me at 

High Speed Broadband and IPtv from UK


----------

